# jMeeting now works with OS X



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey everyone, I thought I would let everyone know that jMeeting (www.jmeeting.com) has finally updated their online video community to work with OS X. Anyone with webcams (or even those without) should come check it out. It's really neat!  I've been watching this for a while.

I've created a room called ehMac.ca.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Vex, it seems that your description of what jmeeting does is more complete than their entire website! I'm interested in a solution which will allow me to use a webcam with audio to talk to windows based peers. Does this software address this? These guys need 5 minutes of tech writing in a bad way.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Unfortunately, Audio is not an option. This is basically a web based (java) IRC (Internet Relay Chat) program with the option of using Video. 

If you really want the best solution, use iChat for chatting with your Windows friends. It works really well.. although.. the requirements are that the Windows users MUST be using Windows XP with the latest version of AOL Instant Messenger.

Another solution you might find decent would be iVisit. www.iVisit.com It's available for both OS X and Windows (I'm pretty sure it's any version of Windows) and does allow for both video and audio. Although.. it is a bit buggy it's definitely worth the shot.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Just checking back to see if anyone has tried this out. I've been using it a little bit and I'm really impressed with it as a "hang out" program. Anyone who really likes the idea of IRC, will really like this I think.


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

For cross platform video conferencing I have found Marratech the best one. Check it out here. Cheers


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

jmeeting has been working with OSX for a while now... be aware some of those rooms are NOT for people who are under age or squeamish.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> jmeeting has been working with OSX for a while now... be aware some of those rooms are NOT for people who are under age or squeamish.


It's been off and on for a long time.. not sure when they released this final "Version 3 OS X" software.. but it's working pretty great.

Yes, I should have mentioned that there are some rooms not suitable for everyone.. but that's pretty much like anything on the internet these days.

They provide 3 different levels of "content" however. You know what you might be clicking on before you do. 

I just wanted to give Kudos to the jMeeting team for putting some support out there for OS X.. it's great to see.


----------

